

Command-line search add-on for Firefox - Luuucas
http://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/instantfox/
lightning-fast instant search and suggest for almost every searchengine...
======
Luuucas
» 30 second demo: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-BvOGf0kaM>

------
Pin_Leo
like chrome but for wikipedia, maps and youtube, too - awesome!

